# hi and a question



## da-mazzda-007 (May 29, 2009)

hi. i have just been diagnosed (wed) and seen the diabiteis nurse today(fri) i have all my equiptment and have been put on insulin only twice a day.
they are unsure if i have type 1 or 2 at the moment which doesnt really help 

everytime i check my sager levels, they are very high, but i dont no how to bring them down. i have stopped eating and drinking my usual rubbish and have eaten rather sencibaly today yet it is still high. 

i am very confused now can anyone help?

also i am worried about my driving etc as i no i have to tell dvla about being on insulin and also my car insurance will they add priemiums etc or even take my license of me?

i hope people can help answer these questions as this is all new to me.


----------



## Tasha43x (May 29, 2009)

Heya welcome to this forum x
You can bring your sugar levels down by either having more insulin (but dont do this before consulting your diabetes specialist nurse) or either exercising. By the way which insulins are you on?

About the DVLA , yes you will have to inform them that you are now on insulin, also you are meant to test your blood sugars before you drive. So if you go onto the driving section of this forum and have a read of some of the other threads they might be useful in answering some of your questions, if not just post a new thread and you will get a reply there good luck x


----------



## Steff (May 29, 2009)

hi and welcome , you coud have a look around some of the previous threads that have been written im sure they will help as well as other leaving you help now x


----------



## da-mazzda-007 (May 29, 2009)

hi thanks for replying so quick lol. i am on novomix30. 25mg in the morning and 15mg on the night. all new to me so thanks. i have been looking around forums and found answer to driving and insurance thanks.


----------



## bev (May 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

I really wouldnt worry about the high levels at the moment. I suspect that your team are just seeing how your body reacts to insulin etc. We are all individuals and what may be right for one person wont be for another! What sort of levels are you having? Do you have phone contact with your DSN if you have any worries? Bev


----------



## Steff (May 29, 2009)

da-mazzda-007 said:


> hi thanks for replying so quick lol. i am on novomix30. 25mg in the morning and 15mg on the night. all new to me so thanks. i have been looking around forums and found answer to driving and insurance thanks.



good always most things covered on here lol x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 29, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum  If you want to know anything just ask.


----------



## Vanessa (May 30, 2009)

da-mazzda-007 said:


> everytime i check my sager levels, they are very high, but i dont no how to bring them down. i have stopped eating and drinking my usual rubbish and have eaten rather sencibaly today yet it is still high.
> 
> i am very confused now can anyone help?
> 
> ...


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Don't worry too much about the levels at this stage, it really is very early days yet and once you and your team have got a clearer idea of how much insulin you need things will improve.


----------



## aymes (May 30, 2009)

da-mazzda-007 said:


> hi. i have just been diagnosed (wed) and seen the diabiteis nurse today(fri) i have all my equiptment and have been put on insulin only twice a day.
> they are unsure if i have type 1 or 2 at the moment which doesnt really help
> 
> everytime i check my sager levels, they are very high, but i dont no how to bring them down. i have stopped eating and drinking my usual rubbish and have eaten rather sencibaly today yet it is still high.
> ...



Hi and welcome to the site.

As others have said, don't worry too much at the moment, it's very early days so it may take a little time to get those numbers down. I really good discipline at this stage would be to keep a written record of you blood test readings, and preferably what you're eating as well, this should give you and your team a good idea as to what's happening and how best to treat you.
Regarding the driving, you will need to inform the dvla and most likely they will replace your licence with one that you have to renew every three years. There will be various bit of paperwork you need to complete to do this.
Do you have another appointment booked in with your diabetes nurse soon? Write down a lit of questions that you have and pester them (in the nicest possible way!) as much as you need to until they're answered!


----------



## da-mazzda-007 (May 30, 2009)

what is a dsn? the highest reading i have had is 26.3 lowest is 18.1 this morning.


----------



## Tasha43x (May 30, 2009)

A dsn is a diabetes specialist nurse


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 30, 2009)

da-mazzda-007 said:


> what is a dsn? the highest reading i have had is 26.3 lowest is 18.1 this morning.



Hi the  DSN is your Diabetes nurse , who will probably deal with more of your 

care than the doctor. Try not to worry too much about high levels , as soon 

as they have a better idea whether you are type 1 or 2 , and how your body

reacts to insulin then your levels will be easier to keep steady and maintain.

We all get high levels !!! mine were 19.4 when i woke up this morning 

At least when you are on insulin it is easier to bring them down with a

correction dose , people on tablets alone cannot do that.


----------



## aymes (May 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> At least when you are on insulin it is easier to bring them down with a
> 
> correction dose , people on tablets alone cannot do that.



Although I think you said you were on novomix at the moment, correction doses aren't really compatible with the mixed insulins so maybe worth asking about the possibility of corrective insulin when you're seen again.


----------



## rossi_mac (May 30, 2009)

Hi & welcome

When I was first diagnosed, my gp didn't know if I was type 1 or 2, not text book for either apparently. Went to see the nurse at the hospital and she said lets get injecting, we spoke about things and it was agreed that 4 times a day would suit me best. I then asked her and she said I was type 1. So I guess if you start off injecting straight away there's a good chance you're type 1 although I'm sure there are people here who know better than I!

Also at first took me several days/weeks to settle down, just keep in contact with the nurse, they are the knowledgable ones!

Re Driving good luck! I think we all have short term licences now, I'm fighting to get C1 put back on, no luck yet!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 30, 2009)

aymes said:


> Although I think you said you were on novomix at the moment, correction doses aren't really compatible with the mixed insulins so maybe worth asking about the possibility of corrective insulin when you're seen again.



OOOPS yes good point Aymes i didnt see that , sorry.  I'm on Humalog 

and Levemir so I can do corrections .


----------



## da-mazzda-007 (May 30, 2009)

so there are different types? the insulin they have given me doesnt appear to be doing anything exept making my tummy itch lol. the lowest i have been is 11.1 and that was this morning after i had been asleep for 8 hours? i dunno how this works or how iam supposed to get it down. all new to me.


----------



## Copepod (May 30, 2009)

Da-Mazzda
There are basically 2 types of regimes of insulin - 2 injections per day of bimodal, which commits you to eating the same amounts of carbohydrate at the same time times each day; or basal bolus: 1 or 2 injections per day of intermediate or long acting and 1 injection per meal of short acting - the amount and time each short acting dose can be adjusted, according to what & when you eat. There are many types of bimodal, basal and bolus insulins.

It will take a while to get your blood glucose levels to normal levels, and even after years, I still get occasional rogue values, but your lowest of 11.1 is already probably lower than what you have been having before starting treatment. So, just follow advice from your diabetes team and be a little patient - you'll get there.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (May 30, 2009)

da-mazzda-007 said:


> hi. i have just been diagnosed (wed) and seen the diabiteis nurse today(fri) i have all my equiptment and have been put on insulin only twice a day.
> they are unsure if i have type 1 or 2 at the moment which doesnt really help
> 
> everytime i check my sager levels, they are very high, but i dont no how to bring them down. i have stopped eating and drinking my usual rubbish and have eaten rather sencibaly today yet it is still high.
> ...


Dear da-mazzda-007,

Welcome to this forum, it must be very difficult for you at this time. Things will become much more certain when you know what type of diabetes you have but until then you can be sure of one thing. If your blood sugars are too high you must be putting more glucose (i.e. carbohydrate) into your body than it can handle. If you are type 1 this will be resolved by covering it with insulin. If you are type 2 and if you continue to eat plenty of carbohydrates, as recommended by Diabetes UK, then you have no option but to take medication to try and offset this excess of carbohydrates. The only chance you have of avoiding medications is if you adopt a low/controlled carbohydrate approach. This is possible but is not an easy option, however, using this approach you can achieve blood gluose levels that, over the long term, are not possible with any other protocol.

Regards  Dodger


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome, you have found a great place very early in your diagnosis which I am sure will be helpful.

I would suggest you go back to whoever diagnosed you and find out what their plan is for you, how they plan to find out if you are type 1 or 2. How can they help you adjust your insulin doses so that you can get your levels down. 

(if we are taking bets then I bet you are type 1 )


----------



## sweetsatin (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the group, feel free to ask questions someone will always help you here


----------

